# Has anyone kitbashed a hi-hood SD40-2?



## Raymond Lam (Jan 2, 2008)

Wish to know if anyone has converted an USA Trains SD40-2 into a high hood version (e.g. using the high hood shell of an Aristo-Craft SD45)?


----------



## Colin Stewart (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi Raymond, 

I think the USA trains and Aristo have different hood widths - but I could be wrong. I am in the process of doing a high hood GP38-2 and I bought a spare shell from USA trains for the this.

Colin


----------



## WSOR (Jun 27, 2010)

Colin, 

How does one buy spare shells from USA trains for projects like this?


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

Call them. They have all the information you need at their site. I called today inquiring about obtaining a trailing truck for a pacific conversion to a [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Raymond Lam (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Colin Stewart on 13 May 2011 12:59 AM 
Hi Raymond, 

I think the USA trains and Aristo have different hood widths - but I could be wrong. I am in the process of doing a high hood GP38-2 and I bought a spare shell from USA trains for the this.

Colin 



Thanks, Colin. I thought an Aristo hood does fit on an USA SD40-2. Well, hope to see your works soon. 

I have just ordered an Aristo GP40 and will convert it into a NS hi-hood. Will post some pics upon completion.


----------



## jgallaway81 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm actually going the other way... I bought two of the GP-40's for conversion into GP-40-TGX's which include modern Tier-III flared radiators (custom built) and using USA parts, will add North American Safety [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------

